# 2013 Halloween Show



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

My Halloween display is a blend of static props with a sequenced light show. I stay away from any Christmas lights to give the show a more organic feel. Here's my first show from this year...


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - love the boarded windows too!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow .love to do that here in uk .


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Halloween Light Show: Knife Party*

Although I do some traditional songs for Halloween, I like to mix things up as well. Here's my video of Knife Party's EDM Death Machine. Enjoy


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing scary about that... but.... that is really cool!!! This is better than many of the light shows that I saw in rock concerts back in the 70s.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That was excellent! Great song choice to boot.


----------



## gia0821 (Apr 24, 2009)

This looks great! Love the use of all the different color lighting!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

that is freaking awesome!!!! Love it!


----------

